Ask HN: Do you find daily stand-ups useful? - it
======
davismwfl
Done properly they can be useful, done the way most people implement them e.g.
status meetings, they are a waste of everyones time and idiotic.

Stand ups are the way for lazy "managers" to find out what is going on.
Leaders already know because they talk to their team everyday and have already
given advice, assistance or connected people to resolve the issue.

I rarely use stand ups within dev teams. Where I do use a form of them is
between departments, or between teams within a department, but rarely at the
internal team level.

------
rurp
I know stand-ups are hated by a lot of devs, but I actually find them
worthwhile in my current job. The keys points seem to be: 1\. It's a small
fully remote team. 2\. The stand-ups are short, usually about 5 minutes and
rarely more than 10.

For me they are an easy way to keep up with what other people are working on.
When I need to make some changes to a module I'm not familiar with it's
helpful to be vaguely aware of who has been working on what.

It's also a convenient time to bring something to a coworkers attention. I'll
often come up with a few questions that aren't particularly urgent. In those
cases, I'll save them for the next morning's standup rather than directly
messaging that person and potentially interrupting their workflow.

------
ratsmack
They are an abomination. Many people in the daily meetings make up issues that
are non-issues that are just part of normal daily activities. And then there
are the ones that whine daily about trivial matters that shouldn't even be
discussed in these groups. Then there are the dead horse beaters that can
never talk enough about issues that have long been solved, just to kill time.
I could go on, but then it would seem like I'm in a daily stand-up.

------
mindcrime
Generally speaking, yes. But I will qualify that by saying that I've never
really found it necessary to have them _every_ day. I've often found that a 3
day a week cadence works well.

I also don't find the need to insist that the participants actually be
standing, or even in the same room. I think it's _nice_ if those things are
true, but also find value in a "virtual standup" done via email, IM, etc.

------
jdauriemma
I've had useful standups and useless standups. Usually the most useful ones
are brief and devoid of status updates.

------
cmollis
No.

